# A demo for reluctant budgies on getting wet



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

Here is Mum blackbird well into the wetting bit in a handy birdbath.


Here she pauses to make sure the technique is being followed correctly


And now watch carefully for the very fast circular splash!
I can do that again if you like?


Dad isn't quite so keen, or so good at it. He would rather be behind a hedge.


Oh dear. But best to do as he's told by the wife...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Those bathing pics are really funny, maybe they will inspire the most reluctant of budgies to give it a try! 

I have bathing birdies on a daily basis here, especially from my 6 lovebirds. 
The budgies will follow by example when they feel like freshening up, which isn't as often as the lovies. :bml::fischers::sky blue:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Those are some adorable pictures of Mum Blackbird taking a swim! 

I'm sure her thorough tutorial will help to build the confidence of many a young budgie who is just as uncertain as Daddy Blackbird :laughing: 

That drawing of Dad is just great 

Thank you for sharing, what a great thread!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*This is a wonderful thread and I'm sure it will be of great benefit to those budgies who have not yet discovered the joys of a fully experienced bathing session. :laughing2:

Love your drawing of "Dad". :thumbsup:*


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Perfect tutorial! And I love the drawing-how cute!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Cute Ann . Look at the dad haha!


----------

